# different PD number



## junaro (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi amigo:
My OS：FreeBSD 9.3-Release-p33
RAID card：MegaRaid SAS 8708ELP
HD：SAS 146G*4 Raid5

I see the number in the MegaRaid card bios is: PD8, PD9, _PD15, PD16_
but the number in the OS message is PD8, PD9, _PD10, PD13_
why the PD number are different?

it looks very very similar to what happens when there's a serious problem with something.

```
kernel: mfi0: 45356 (509619603s/0x0002/info) - Unexpected sense: PD 10(e1/s5)
kernel: mfi0: 45355 (509619603s/0x0002/WARN) - Predictive failure: PD 10(e1/s5)
```

Thank you in advance.


----------

